# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Greeklish

## NikosD.

Θα σας παρακαλούσα θερμά να αποφεύγετε τα κουραστικά και δυσανάγνωστα greeklish και να χρησιμοποιείτε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στα μηνύματα σας.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση προς όλους: Αποφεύγετε τα greeklish. Είναι ιδιαίτερα κουραστικά και δυσανάγνωστα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NikosD.

Να θυμήσω και πάλι και ιδίως στα νεότερα μέλη πως τα greeklish είναι ιδιαίτερα κουραστικά και δυσανάγνωστα, κυρίως στα μεγάλα μηνύματα. Προσωπικά, δε διαβάζω τέτοια μηνύματα και αρνούμαι να απαντήσω. Κανένας δεν είναι εδώ για να κρίνει ορθογραφικά ή άλλα λάθη και επομένως, κατανοώ το να γράφει κάποιος σε greeklish, μόνο εάν ζει στο εξωτερικό και δεν έχει ελληνικά fonts στον υπολογιστή του.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NikosD.

Να θυμήσω και πάλι και ιδίως στα νεότερα μέλη πως τα greeklish είναι ιδιαίτερα κουραστικά και δυσανάγνωστα, κυρίως στα μεγάλα μηνύματα. Προσωπικά, δε διαβάζω τέτοια μηνύματα και αρνούμαι να απαντήσω. Κανένας δεν είναι εδώ για να κρίνει ορθογραφικά ή άλλα λάθη και επομένως, κατανοώ το να γράφει κάποιος σε greeklish, μόνο εάν ζει στο εξωτερικό και δεν έχει ελληνικά fonts στον υπολογιστή του.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## haroulini

Kalispera,
Eimai kainourgio melos,egrapsa ena kapos megalo keimeno sta&lt;greeklish&gt;,alla menw Ameriki kai den exw epilogi.
Sygnomi an einai kourastiko kai dysanagnosto!

----------


## NikosD.

haroylini, είναι απολύτως σεβαστό, εφόσον δεν έχεις ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στον υπολογιστή σου.

Καλώς μας ήλθες στο e-psychology.gr!

----------


## olga_soul

Ναι όντως τα greeklish μας δυσκολεύουν στην επικοινωνία ιδιαίτερα σε επίπεδο on-line chat, και καλό είναι όσοι δεν το έχουν ήδη κάνει να ορίσουν τη γραμματοσειρά τους από το control panel και regional settings γιατί ειλικρινά δυσκολεύουν τους άλλους. Για windows XP μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε έτσι και αλλιώς δωρεάν τις ελληνικές greek keyboard γραμματοσειρές από πολλές μεριές του διαδικτύου.

----------


## erwtokritos

Όλγα έχεις πολλά ταλέντα τελικά....πασπαρτού θα έλεγα... :Wink:  συγχαρητήρια !

----------


## olga_soul

Tί να κάνω Γιαννάκη μου..ότι μπορώ ψυχή...λύσεις προσπαθώ να δώσω για να μπορέσουμε να επικοινωνούμε με όλους..ʼλλωστε πιστεύω ότι τα βιώματα και τα προβλήματά μας μας κάνουν αυτόματα να νιώθουμε σαν οικογένεια! Δεν βρίσκεις?

----------


## Alkmeon

....ελληνικους χαρακτηρες γιατι σε λιγο θα ξεχασουμε &amp;να γραφουμε στοιχειωδως!

----------


## Andy

gia ellinika alt+shift ωστε να διαβάζουμε ευκολότερα...

----------


## Sorrow

pedia xilia sygnwmi pou to 100% twn apantisewn m tha einai se greeklish ma opos exw xanapei de mporw na grapsw me allo tropo exw perasei kairo se agglika forums kai sta ellinika m einai adynato na grapsw einai san na pianw to pliktrologio prwth fora...kai malista me problima presbiopoias toso asxhma...

eyxaristw prokatabolika gia thn opio katanoish

----------


## nutcase

Συγνώμη που δε θα ξαναμπώ στο chat, επειδή δουλεύει μόνο με greeklish!!! :P

----------


## Lenaki

nutcase...παλιο-παραπονιαρη!!!
:P:P:P

----------


## olga_soul

Παρακαλώ όλα τα μέλη νέα και παλιά να γράφουν τις απαντήσεις τους στα ελληνικά.......για να καταλαβαίνουμε και να διαβάζουμε εύκολα οι υπόλοιποι το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων προκειμένου να απαντάμε εύκολα και άμεσα............ :Smile:  :Smile: 

Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα , ας κατεβάσουν drivers για ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές αναλόγως το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα...........

Ευχαριστώ θερμά !!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Alkmeon

....για να δουμε τι προοδο θα εχουμε!χαχα

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση προς όλα τα μέλη, κυρίως τα παλιά-ενεργά μέλη:
Ενθαρύνετε τους νεότερους να γράφουν με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ex_hus

Με γειά (άραγε έτσι γράφεται?) την υπογραφή Δον..........

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> Με γειά (άραγε έτσι γράφεται?) την υπογραφή Δον..........


Eυχαριστώ!
Την ιδέα την πήρα από την Kassi και την βρήκα έξυπνη και ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη!

----------


## Kassi

Αχ ψωνίστηκα τώρα..Ήμουν πηγή έμπνευσης;;;Ε,βάλε και την άλλη παιχνιδιάρικη,παλιά υπογραφή Δον..

----------


## Idella

Επειδή παρατηρώ ότι αρκετά νέα μέλη γράφουν με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, επαναφέρω την παράκληση του Νίκου.




> Θα σας παρακαλούσα θερμά να αποφεύγετε τα κουραστικά και δυσανάγνωστα greeklish και να χρησιμοποιείτε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στα μηνύματα σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

